
Markcook, a smart and beautiful markdown editor rebuild by VueJS2.0 and Vuex2.0 - jrainlau
https://github.com/jrainlau/markcook
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jrainlau
OK, thanks a lot!

